# Need a job anywhere, but how?



## mkmason (May 1, 2009)

I'm an American in Texas, looking for work as an engineer anywhere. Would be willing to work in almost any country. I have applied over and over again to the ExPat job board listings for Rotating Equipment / Reliability / Mechanical Engineer positions, but have never once had a call or contact from any of those applications. Is there some secret to this? I have only a passport, and although I have gone to work on machinery out of the country as a US citizen before, a couple weeks here and there, I have never LIVED as an ExPat. I understood that you can't get a working visa anywhere without corporate sponsorship. Not looking to get rich, just keep the mortgage paid at the Texas ranch. Also willing to move single status for as long as needed. Any suggestions?


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

You are an american citizen looking to relocate abroad for a job?

How about your applying directly to companies in your field having their headquarters abroad? Do you have a country in mind or just want a job?

A move is very expensive... I hope you find something soon whether it be here or there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In one of those annoying "chicken and egg" things, it seems much easier to find an expat job if you already have some "international" experience under your belt.

Hiring someone from abroad is expensive for the company doing the hiring - due to relocation expenses, immigration expenses (i.e. the cost of sponsoring a visa, proof that there is no qualified candidate locally, etc.) and the (rather large) risk that the newly arrived expat will not settle in well and decide to go home before the initial investment has paid off.

It really helps if you have a foreign language (or two or three) plus some time spent in the country you're targeting. Your motivation for wanting a foreign assignment can work for you or against you, too. Just wanting "any job" in order to get out of a bad situation (personal or job-related) in the US is an automatic red flag to most employers. Having some specific reason for wanting to work in.... [Britain, Germany, Thailand... whatever] is much more impressive and shows that you have some idea what you're getting yourself into. (Some cultures are easier to get involved in than others, depending on your own cultural background.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mkmason (May 1, 2009)

Oh well. I'm not good at languages, tried Spanish and German before but got nowhere.
I guess this means I should give up on ExPat jobs. I just want work, I've been out since August with no offers. Can't pay the mortgage anymore. Pity, I couldn't be more motivated, and I'm good at what I do.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

mkmason said:


> Oh well. I'm not good at languages, tried Spanish and German before but got nowhere.
> I guess this means I should give up on ExPat jobs. I just want work, I've been out since August with no offers. Can't pay the mortgage anymore. Pity, I couldn't be more motivated, and I'm good at what I do.


I am sorry to hear that. I don't think anyone is telling you to give up but the economy is bad everywhere. 
Have you tried temp agencies? You can also try state or fed jobs, they seem to still be hiring. Try USAjobs.gov site.

Good luck in your job search!


----------



## mljcbsn (May 5, 2009)

Try this: engcen.ca/mechanical.htm. It may help


----------



## mkmason (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, yes, I am familiar with that job board. Many postings, but no feedback so far from the many I have replied to. So discouraging.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mkmason said:


> Thank you, yes, I am familiar with that job board. Many postings, but no feedback so far from the many I have replied to. So discouraging.


What you posted here does not give a lot of information as far as your job qualifications go. Not trying to sound angry but you bought the property knowing what your financial obligations will be. What have you done as far as job searches are concerned? Responding on job boards does absolutely not qualify as job search nowadays. Waiting for responses? That was 2005! This is 2009 with proactive networking, gladhandling and selfmarketing. If you want to let's clean up your resume by pm for starters.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Some of the companies I know... (sorry, I am an IT consultant so not so familiar...)

Solutions for Today's Energy Challenges - Halliburton - worldwide
Iberdrola - Spain, Egypt and a few other countries. (website is also avail in English)
http://www.embraer.com.br - Brazil and China (website is also avail in English)
AmBev - Companhia de Bebidas das Américas - Brazil

I am sure if you go to monster.com and try an Int'l job search something will come up.

Also should look into the major consultancies in your field.

Sorry if this is redundant to you. 
Best of luck,


----------



## vinod2raj (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hi! Buddy 

I saw your posting on need for a job , in the present macroeconomic scenario its difficult to get a job but having said that there are still jobs out there in the market and one has to use multi pronged strategy to get the job .

Please let me know what kind of profile you have and i would revert back on possible oppurtunties in UAE market and my personal experinces in job hunting in this market

Wish you all the best 

Cheers

Vinod


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Since you are American, I would suggest that you look into an working for the US governement. The Defense Dept has literally thousands of engineers working for them overseas. Many of these jobs are in less than desirable areas but there are also jobs in western Europe, the Pacific and Asia. Also check the Energy Dept and State Department for openings as well.


----------

